# Advice on getting started with N gauge



## trexham (Feb 14, 2013)

I am new to model railroading. I have just started laying Kato N scale track for my layout. I'm looking ahead to the next phase of wiring for control, DC vs DCC. My first question is how do you set up blocks if all track feeders are connected to a common buss? Also, is setting up DCC to control turnouts too complex for a complete novice such as myself? Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want to set up blocks/districts you’re going to need a PM42 to feed those Blocks/districts. The bus would run from the PM42 outputs to each of its corresponding Block/districts.


----------

